# here and ready to do the kitty cat dance



## vbwbgeek (Dec 30, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DpA2tMrQ4RU

8) 

I guess I've got a pretty hectic life, you'd say. I have three different places in which I live in on different occasions. In each house, there are two cats. So, that means I get to know six lovely, lovely, FUZZY cats.

Primarily, I spend my most time at two of my homes: my mother's house in Moss Beach, California, and my boyfriend's house in Daly City, California. At my mom's house, we've got to calico cats, one orange and white (Doogie) and one black and white (Spike). They are both about 16 years old (in kitty years) and I've grown up with them all my life. I, myself, am 17 years old.

And at my boyfriend's house is where the kittens are! There's a beautiful kitty we adopted (we think she's a Russian Blue) that's 8 months old. Her name's Chimmi. And this weekend we just adopted another kitten, a black kitty named Magic. He's 4 months old.

I guess I'll be using this in the Meet My Kitty forum as well, since that is probably where it belongs. But, I guess I just wanted to let you all know that I'm here and ready to jump in on the conversations! So far, this really seems like a great kitty community.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Post some pictures when you can. :wink:


----------



## vbwbgeek (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. I'm going to try to get some pictures up but for now, I only have my stupid camera phone. My digital camera's USB cord has gone mysteriously missing... I can't wait for you all to see my kitties...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Sounds like your USB cord could be in one of three different houses or stolen by six possible kitties!


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Kitties in 3 different places? That would be great. Of course, we need pictures of all of them.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome! funny video by the way :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## yyellowstreet (Jan 2, 2008)

vbwbgeek said:


> My digital camera's USB cord has gone mysteriously missing... I can't wait for you all to see my kitties...


i hate when that happens!!  that's so cool, each house with welcoming and loving kitties! 

welcome to cat forum! meow


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. That is so neat you have kitties at each home, I have to take my kitties with me when I travel so someone is always without cats sometimes :lol:


----------

